# More awlgrip questions



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

AwlCraft requires a clear topcoat over the color. I have more experience shooting AwlGrip. As for rolling and tipping, I don't know much about it. For I spray all paints that I use. 

For Primer, use Awlgrip's 545.
I use Awlfair for a filler. But it's super tough, and dries like concrete...lol So It's not the easiest to sand.


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just realized that awlcraft 2000 is for spray application only. Do you think it would be a bad idea to shoot the white and then roll the nonskid? The nonskid will probably be regular awl grip in seafoam.
Also, have you used awl quick for primer? I think that's recommended for rolling and I'm probably going to have to use a separate filler before priming.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What I do, is shoot awlgrip on the decks. Let it cure. Then mask off the areas that will be nonskid. Then I sand the area down, and roll on a layer of awlgrip paint with no sand in it. Once I'm done rolling on a coat of paint, I come back with gloves on and spread the nonskid additive around the area. I put a lot. Make it look white. Lol
Let that dry about half an hour to an hour. Come back with a clean vacuum. Suck up the excess additive. (if you wish to recycle it, for there will be a lot of wasted additive.) or you can just use a compressor with a blower and blow off the excess. Once all the excess has been removed, come back and roll two more layers of awlgrip on top. You get a nice consistent pattern this way. That's very grippy. I mix coarse and fine grit additive together to get a good balance. But too much coarse may make it uncomfortable. 





> Just realized that awlcraft 2000 is for spray application only. Do you think it would be a bad idea to shoot the white and then roll the nonskid? The nonskid will probably be regular awl grip in seafoam.
> Also, have you used awl quick for primer? I think that's recommended for rolling and I'm probably going to have to use a separate filler before priming.


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool. That's about what I had in mind. As far as a fairing filler to go in some of the dings, can I get away with something cheap? Like marine bondo? The only fairing filler I've ever used was west systems 410 and I don't want to go that route.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

My favourite so far is Quickfair. It ain't as cheap as mixing your own but DANG that's some GREAT STUFF!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

x2 on the Quickfair. I've mixed my own using microballons and a little bit of woodflour, but Quickfair is much nicer. It spreads like butter and is much easier to sand.

Nate


----------

